# Newark Invert Show 6th December



## coolcroc (Jul 8, 2008)

Newark Invert Show

*6th December 09'
Newark Entomological Show
*At The Grove Leisure centre, London Road, Balderton, Nr Newark, Nottingham
Doors open from 12pm - 4pm | Admission £2.00 Adults, Under 16s. 50p


----------



## coolcroc (Jul 8, 2008)

is anyone going?


----------



## davieboi (Jul 17, 2008)

if it was closer to scotland i would lol


----------



## bobsleaf (Nov 4, 2008)

Yes. I'm coming over from Nottingham the day before. Will be at the front of the queue!


----------



## wayne the pain (Dec 28, 2007)

Yes looks like i'll be there :2thumb:


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

Is it any good? My fella would love to go but its a long way for us to come if its only gonna be about 4 tables :lol2:


----------



## Marcia (Aug 23, 2009)

I think me and the OH will go :2thumb:


----------



## David L (Jul 13, 2009)

I reckon I might go.... Its not too far from me.


----------



## mbj20 (Sep 14, 2009)

gna try get myself down if i can get a lift specially as a friend of mine is just getting into the hobby so ill av 2 beg him 2 take me :lol2:


----------



## Graz (Dec 7, 2006)

I will be there and i will be selling


----------



## David L (Jul 13, 2009)

I will be there and I will be looking for a P. Ornata.

My wallet will be open ready to be taken advantage of .....

(hmmmm, open wallet, wandering around looking to pay for pokies.... sounds like Amsterdam all over again!)
:lol2:


----------



## Graz (Dec 7, 2006)

If anyone is after any adult pterinochilus murinus, chordatus or lugardi pm me!
Preorder saves you cash!


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

David L said:


> I will be there and I will be looking for a P. Ornata.
> 
> My wallet will be open ready to be taken advantage of .....
> 
> ...



:lol2: sounds like houten.. only 30 miles away from amsterdam - 30 MILES! Damn mr Douglas wouldnt let me go as apparently i would have spent all my snake money on 'bad things'... pfft.. little faith...


----------



## bobsleaf (Nov 4, 2008)

Graz said:


> I will be there and i will be selling


Who do you have to speak to to get a table there? I might look into it for next time...


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

What sort of size is this show? Will there be many living inverts or will it be mainly dead stuff? lol.


----------



## Graz (Dec 7, 2006)

bobsleaf said:


> Who do you have to speak to to get a table there? I might look into it for next time...


Paul Holt


----------



## Marcia (Aug 23, 2009)

My OH is thinking about getting a T *shudders* :lol2:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

chondro13 said:


> Is it any good? My fella would love to go but its a long way for us to come if its only gonna be about 4 tables :lol2:



Lol yup same for me, i'd love to go but it would cost me a fair bit of money to get there from plymouth so i wouldn't want to get there and realise there's hardly anything there to buy really :/


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Lol yup same for me, i'd love to go but it would cost me a fair bit of money to get there from plymouth so i wouldn't want to get there and realise there's hardly anything there to buy really :/



Can anyone clear this up for us? How many tables are there usually? Is it a good day out? I dont mind spending the money for an hours interesting gander :blush:


----------



## exoticsadmirer (Oct 22, 2009)

i might convince the parents take me there getting the exotics bug slowly.


----------



## mbj20 (Sep 14, 2009)

is there gonna b any mantids there?????
how bigs the show the only invert show iv eva bin 2 is the B.T.S in brum: victory:


----------



## toro9186 (Aug 18, 2009)

Wish it was closer!:cussing:


----------



## Dan99 (Aug 5, 2009)

I will hopefully be there


----------



## mbj20 (Sep 14, 2009)

ne1 else gonna b going/selling mantids???


----------



## coolcroc (Jul 8, 2008)

I'll be selling all live inverts and equipment, mantis, spiders, millipedes, centipedes, crabs, hermit crabs, stick insects, scorpions and any other inverts I have available.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

I'd love to go and find myself some new roaches but sadly, thanks to my arachnophobia, I just can't. I think people would object to me upchucking down them.


----------



## David L (Jul 13, 2009)

Can't wait... Looking for a P. Ornata


----------



## mbj20 (Sep 14, 2009)

me either mate lol ill be going for my first scorpion n a few more mantids my dad (a massive turantula fan and long time b.t.s member) lol might b coming with me now aswel lol hope sellers are ready with empty wallets lol: victory:


we should all have special badges for rfuk members lol


----------



## mybigbug.com (Feb 10, 2009)

We will be there with lots of different Beetles .:2thumb:
(Larvae and Adults).


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

coolcroc said:


> I'll be selling all live inverts and equipment, mantis, spiders, millipedes, centipedes, crabs, hermit crabs, stick insects, scorpions and any other inverts I have available.


you told me 2 days ago you didnt have any mantids:whistling2:


----------



## Metamorphosis (Feb 25, 2008)

Hi looks like it will be a good show with more livestock traders We will be there with mantids/sticks/roaches/assasins scorps few slings etc,Metamorphosis plus the Goss bros/jc/ Karen Baker/ Living Jungle and more


----------



## ollie1 (Oct 13, 2009)

What reps will be there?


----------



## wayne the pain (Dec 28, 2007)

coolcroc said:


> Newark Invert Show
> 
> *6th December 09'
> Newark Entomological Show*


:whistling2:


----------



## mbj20 (Sep 14, 2009)

this show is gonna be gr8 lol iv still gt loads of boring hours at work before my day off to come  hope it goes quick


----------



## beckyl92 (Aug 21, 2009)

i'll be there 
hoping to buy some slings, scorpions and beetles.


----------



## Graz (Dec 7, 2006)

For sale il have:

Trapdoors ( red and silver )
pterinochilus species
hysterocrates species
scolopendra species
brachypelma species
grammostola species
Pandinus species
custom made terraria
heating equip
invert gel
antibactarial sprays and gels
and more


----------



## coolcroc (Jul 8, 2008)

shep1979 said:


> you told me 2 days ago you didnt have any mantids:whistling2:


There not available to trade:whistling2:


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

ollie1 said:


> What reps will be there?


Not been to it in years but a few used to have a gek or frog or two, but not that they should as unless something as changed the venue did not have the required red tape yadda's ect (or so it was told to me).


----------



## mbj20 (Sep 14, 2009)

i no its probs wishfull thinkin but is anyone going to be selling any Metallyticus splendidus at the show??? if ne1 is lucky enough to have any and are selling what kinda prices are you looking at?


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

coolcroc said:


> There not available to trade:whistling2:


even if u had something of intrest i would pay wot ur asking full price:whistling2:


----------



## mbj20 (Sep 14, 2009)

its tomorow ne1 excited lol
: victory:


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

mbj20 said:


> its tomorow ne1 excited lol
> : victory:



Meeeeeeeeeeeee me me me me me!! oo:


----------



## exoticsadmirer (Oct 22, 2009)

i'm not allowed to go boo =(


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Me and my other half are on our way


----------



## David L (Jul 13, 2009)

Me and my OH are just getting ready to leave the house now....

Can't wait... If you have any P. Ornatas, keep an eye out for me, I'm the guy with the brown 'Element' Hoodie...


----------



## BARDNEYLOCK (Aug 31, 2006)

We are on our way in a mo yay x


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

We couldnt go in the end  flatmate (driver) poorly. Ah well... ordered about 10 new spiddies online so dont feel quite so bad :whistling2:

:lol2:


----------



## wayne the pain (Dec 28, 2007)

Just got back now, good day and enjoyed it. Hope everyone else had a good day, and the dealers done well too, because without them there would be no shows :2thumb:


----------



## voyagerxp (Aug 7, 2009)

I forgot it was on and ended up spending the day in a crowded telford shopping centre. It would be nice see some pic if anyone took any.


----------



## Kyle T's (Oct 8, 2009)

did any1 get any new inverts from this show ? (sadly way to far for me to go)


----------



## David L (Jul 13, 2009)

My First Invert show, had a great time. Thanks to all the traders and apologies if I didn't buy anything from you, I probably would have though, if I had more hands to carry with.

So I came home with:

P. Pederseni (1inch sling) (My first Pokie)
H. Lividum Adult Female (only £15 - bargain? Although I only opened her enclosure for a second to take a photo of her and she offered me outside!) I have some wonderful photos of her telling me to 'Eff OFF!':devil: I will upload them with pics of the scorps and pederseni soon.

2 x Pandinus Imperator Adult M and F a present from my OH to her little boy (with me acting as supervisor - Er... Blind leading the blind?) Our First Scorps.

I always thought Emperor Scorps were Black, I was amazed to see the beautiful ink blue colours in natural light - stunning!:mf_dribble:

Cant wait for the next show....


----------



## BARDNEYLOCK (Aug 31, 2006)

Had a brilliant time didnt realise how many sorts of inverts there is, this was my first invert show, met Metamorphis thanks for the chat about the mantis, John was well impressed. JC exotics had some nice stuff, nice to see Jim and Graz, nice meet junglebugs and chat about mantis again.
Came home with a chilli rose, a giant african mantis and various stick insects, infact 3 different sorts :lol2:


----------



## mbj20 (Sep 14, 2009)

just wanna say thanks to graham for all his help and the support he has promised me what a great guy n the scorps you sold me are funny as hell lol thanks what a great day: victory:


----------



## Graz (Dec 7, 2006)

David L said:


> My First Invert show, had a great time. Thanks to all the traders and apologies if I didn't buy anything from you, I probably would have though, if I had more hands to carry with.
> 
> So I came home with:
> 
> ...


i wanted that lividum -.-


----------



## Graz (Dec 7, 2006)

wayne the pain said:


> Just got back now, good day and enjoyed it. Hope everyone else had a good day, and the dealers done well too, because without them there would be no shows :2thumb:


Apparently met you but no idea whom you are


----------



## wayne the pain (Dec 28, 2007)

Graz said:


> Apparently met you but no idea whom you are


I spoke to a few people, so in same boat as you to mate :whistling2:

People say i look like Vinny Jones if that helps, but had a bit of a beard today :2thumb:


----------



## Dan99 (Aug 5, 2009)

Ahhh. I didn't go but I want to see a pic of the pederseni sling


----------



## David L (Jul 13, 2009)

Hey Dan, I was hoping to bump into you at the show, as well as others, but maybe next time...

The Pederseni photo will be uploaded as well as the 2 scorps (I cant belive we bought scorpions) and the H.Lividium.

GRAZ...

The H. Lividum is no longer mine, it has been named and claimed by OH Debbie, who coaxed me into buying it at the show (along with you! LOL)... So It's no longer mine...

Amazing.... she owns a Cobalt Blue as her FIRST T.... CRAZY!!!

She will ahve her first RFUK ID soon,.... ha ha!


----------



## mbj20 (Sep 14, 2009)

graz i bought sum crickets of you lol so i helped fund your day lol i was with two other guys n i spoke 2 u about the coffin tanks if u member servin me :lol2: : victory:


----------



## Graz (Dec 7, 2006)

mbj20 said:


> graz i bought sum crickets of you lol so i helped fund your day lol i was with two other guys n i spoke 2 u about the coffin tanks if u member servin me :lol2: : victory:


awesome xD i love it when i meet people unknowingly


----------



## Kuma (Jan 28, 2009)

Was a good day, managed to pick up an Avic avic, P. pederseni, Male Hadogene paucidens :2thumb:, a Heterometrus swammerdammi, some Heteropteryx dilatata, and a load of young hoppers and tubs for my slings. Was worth the 260 mile round trip.

Well done to the exhibitors:no1:


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Was a good show for a change! This one's normally tiny.

We came home with

2 female Pseudocreobotra wahlbergii sub adults
Male Bothrirus keyserlingi
2 Poecilotheria pederseni slings
Heteroscodra maculata spiderling
Avicularia avicularia spiderling - thanks graz 
2 pairs of Peruphasma schultei
2 pairs of other sticks that i can't remember..
A sub adult female Giant Thai Budwing stick insect
Grammostola pulchra large sling/juvenile

Good haul i reckon


----------



## Graz (Dec 7, 2006)

Becky said:


> Was a good show for a change! This one's normally tiny.
> 
> We came home with
> 
> ...


and a silver trap


----------



## Dan99 (Aug 5, 2009)

Great show it sounds like  Sorry i didnt see you David as my dad wouldn't drive me there lol.


----------

